# FREE Hair removal cream



## jay clock (25 Mar 2011)

If you go for the hairless leg look, this foam might be the stuff!

I got a free can from Wiggle with another order but cannot find it on their site.

It is this one http://www.bobshop.d...18&secondary=on and is €12.95 on there.

Yours free for a donation to my Ironman training charity site (your choice as to how much you donate!)

see here for the charity http://www.justgiving.com/julian-the-ironman

PM me please! 

Jay


----------



## Tynan (3 Apr 2011)

i'm pleased to see that ironmen have hairy legs


----------



## jay clock (20 Apr 2011)

Not if they use this they don't! Any takers before I use it to wipe inside all the mens' pants in M&S?


----------



## frank9755 (20 Apr 2011)

Jay, it's chamois cream - why don't you just use it?


----------

